# Dover seafront parking



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 21, 2014)

The  parking at Dover Marine Parade and  Marine Esplanade is now the matter of Consultation,( ALREADY DECIDED ) 
There is to be a total ban on all Motorhome parking along the entire seafront if they go ahead. There is a document out that  gives the various options

1  To introduce a complete ban 24 hours a day Monday to Sunday on motor caravans parking on Marine Parade and Waterloo Crescent Dover and The Beach Walmer. 
2  To introduce an overnight ban, from 6pm to 6am Monday to Sunday, on motor caravans parking on Marine Parade and Waterloo Crescent, Dover and The Beach, Walmer.

3  To do nothing and  allow thw current situation to continue.   ( A FAT CHANCE OF THAT)

4 To examine any other alternative proposal made by  Dover Joint  transportation Board. ( Likewise no chance of anything  beneficial there either)


I believe that the decision was made and the total ban WILL be the one followed.
There are bits mentioning that as Motorhome are just that, they are self providing and give nothing to the local economy other than light refreshment etc..

 SO SOD OFF YOU FREELOADING *******S.

I will shout and scream about this to the local dignitaries but I hold out little hope.


----------



## iampatman (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, it's typical of so many short sighted local authorities. It's back to the Nailbox at Folkestone for me. Or book a 4pm tunnel crossing, set off early am from Yorkshire and get there early and get bumped on to an earlier crossing. Plenty of places near Calais where we are welcome. 
Pat


----------



## gipsy_jo (Sep 21, 2014)

:boat: I wonder how many motorhomes & camper vans use the ferries weekly, not that it really matters I'm just wondering thats all, I love to get to dover in time to pop into the chippie for some fish & chips have a little chat with the chippie man then go sit on the front & have supper then get my head down till ferry time Oh well I suppose I'll find some where else to park & have supper, But hey thanks for the info you share, :wave: Jo


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 21, 2014)

*Bad Night*

Hi I stayed there on the 3th of september and had a bad night as it has become a rat run,in future I will travel down and cross to Calais and stop on the Aires there or just down the coast.We did try the fish and chip shop in town but the Fish was rubbish, considering how close they are to the sea the shop should be shut down or shoot the chef.

Snowbirds.   




iampatman said:


> Well, it's typical of so many short sighted local authorities. It's back to the Nailbox at Folkestone for me. Or book a 4pm tunnel crossing, set off early am from Yorkshire and get there early and get bumped on to an earlier crossing. Plenty of places near Calais where we are welcome.
> Pat[/QUO


----------



## runnach (Sep 21, 2014)

Like some campsites, Dover is a transit stop, so not surprising anyone is really that interested in providing services 

Channa


----------



## Talbot (Sep 21, 2014)

2 To introduce an overnight ban, from 6pm to 6am Monday to Sunday, on motor caravans parking on Marine Parade and Waterloo Crescent, Dover and The Beach, Walmer.

I would never believe that our councillors are so short sited or so stupid. If they do this surely they will need to provide a 24 hour free parking for ferry users including cars somewhere near the terminals? How else can it function?


----------



## Luckheart (Sep 21, 2014)

Just because we don't poke fivers into the Councillors hooves personally, does that mean the poor mites profit not from the ferry port and all the traffic (traffik) passing through?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 21, 2014)

I have been in a reccy to look at Northampton Quay which is directly alongside the A20 going  from the Eastern Docks about 2/3 the way to th western docks and near the  clocktower on the seafront. This area is about three acres of open parking and able to hold at least 300 MHs. It is Harbour Board property that was earmarked for a hotel and parking for the Marina, Nothing has happened for the past 5 years at least and nothing for the near future either. It just stands empty and locked.
I will try and introduce an idea to the DHB and the Council that it could be an Aire for MH waiting for shipping . It would only need a dump and some water and it would be ideal. 
BUT they would want paying to do it , how much would a fair cost be? to park and wait.
I also am going to ask a farmer on the A2 at Lydden if he would be interested in setting up a short term parking but again it would need to be financially  viable It would be 6 miles from the docks, any comments on that one?
I do not think the DDC know or care what the rest of the Country  thinks about the stinking dump and the F===wits that run it, but I will  put something in front of their noses.
In the meantime  someone writing to the Council and saying ( lying maybe) as to how they always go out to the town for a large group meal at the start of their holidays and that they will not be doing so again.
The idea of money might overcome the Gateway residents complaints of ruining the view with plebs parking in front of their flats.

I will also try and download the official documents later.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 21, 2014)

This is the consultation Document that the Dover Council has put out.






I hope that these come out


----------



## vwalan (Sep 21, 2014)

just stop using the ferry. avoid going anywhere near dover . 
let the ferry company have a place for users . its not difficult .


----------



## The laird (Sep 21, 2014)

vwalan said:


> just stop using the ferry. avoid going anywhere near dover .
> let the ferry company have a place for users . its not difficult .


Why don't all motorhomers try and boycott the port of dover ! I sailed from there recently and the port is (getting done up )I believe but if the ferry company's ain't getting our buiseness they will soon get on the back of the council?d


----------



## cipro (Sep 21, 2014)

*Shame*

I have staying on the parade for years we normally book a 7am ferry and get to parade about 11 pm, so where to stay now then ? Also when will this decision be made.


----------



## Funnymunny (Sep 21, 2014)

Dover council must be very short sighted, the town relies heavily on the port for jobs for the local community plus they probably rake in a small fortune in rates off the harbour which without the town would be a bigger tip than it already is.

If they want the jobs and income that the ferry business supplies then they need to wake up and accept some of the hassle involved. 
It is busy yes but what do they offer travellers in return for using the port, no real parking areas to wait, no lorry parking areas and now no likely parking for motorhomes to wait.

We always tend to sue Canterbury for our stop before crossing over, we usually go into town and always end up spending about £50 each visit on last minute shopping and a meal etc, we have used Dover and stopped on the front for the night but it is not the ideal place.

There are parking areas on the harbour that  could be used for an aire or parking at reasonable cost, another source of income that would generate even more by allowing you to wander into town and spend on last minute purchases etc.

Wake up Dover and take a close look at what Canterburry have done.

RD


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 22, 2014)

Funnymunny said:


> Dover council must be very short sighted, the town relies heavily on the port for jobs for the local community plus they probably rake in a small fortune in rates off the harbour which without the town would be a bigger tip than it already is.
> 
> If they want the jobs and income that the ferry business supplies then they need to wake up and accept some of the hassle involved.
> It is busy yes but what do they offer travellers in return for using the port, no real parking areas to wait, no lorry parking areas and now no likely parking for motorhomes to wait.
> ...



Unfortunately Dover Gets Nothing at all from the DHB as they are set up by charter and the only gainer is the Government.
 DHB supposedly a non profit organisation so they spend all the income on themselves by making and then destroying infrastructure. They do not even employ many locals  or use local companies for the works done, the council is also always cash strapped and looking to robe a bit more money off the punters.  We get the roads blocked by lorries,this is regular when ever the weather gets gad, or the Calais fishermen block it off etc.
No advantage to being here at all the town of vested interests.


----------



## El Veterano (Sep 22, 2014)

We never EVER stay in Dover or Folkestone, they are just sh*te holes of towns in my opinion. Always get a late ferry and stay somewhere in Northern France, although with the current situation Calais may be not such a good idea at the moment.


----------



## runnach (Sep 22, 2014)

Take a leaf out the French book organise a rolling road block ! The govt will soon listen perhaps the rha and fta would be interested too


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 22, 2014)

channa said:


> Take a leaf out the French book organise a rolling road block ! The govt will soon listen perhaps the rha and fta would be interested too



Half the time it seems that that is the usual state of traffic anyway no one would notice.


----------



## snookcycling (Sep 23, 2014)

we use the ferries out of Dover 4 or 5 times a year, for the last 6 years, nearly always overnighting on the Promenade. I would say at least 15 times we have gone into Dover for a few pints (mostly Wetherspoon) or some fish & chips.

Ridiculous decision - whats better, having 30 vans parked up with the potential that a few will spend some money, or 0 parked up and 0 cars replacing them also spending zero.


----------



## Dezi (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree, it does seem to be a bit short sighted. 

Like many others we always arrive just after 6.0 then wander into town for a meal at Wetherspoons in cannon st.

However if motorist / motorhomers have been littering etc then I can understand home owners who look out at this 

behavious complaining to the council.

Dezi


----------



## snookcycling (Sep 24, 2014)

surely the most council like behaviour would be to impose an overnight parking fee, say £5. They'd make about £35k a year.


----------



## podge1140 (Sep 26, 2014)

*dover*

Since when have the ferry companies run the ferries for our benefit, I can see the problem if they park on the front during the day, 9pm to 9am should be okay, but I have stopped using Dover and go from Portsmouth/Poole that bloody drive down from the Wirral was a nightmare the same going back and I agree that chippy is awful, used to be okay, but we had some 2 years ago and it was terrible.


----------



## campertwo (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like we will have to stay elsewhere than dover then?  Stayed overnight on the seafront several times before, had no problems. It won't be on a caravan club site though for the short time we need!:cool1:


----------



## The laird (Sep 27, 2014)

What a flipping shame,be it all who said the place was a dump I've found our times there suitable for the cause ,how sad their council people are,pity they don't read these posts and their views may change!


----------



## El Veterano (Oct 1, 2014)

Now boycotting Dover whenever possible, not because I ever wanted to stay there anyway, but just on the principle. Booked Newhaven Dieppe and would have booked Portsmouth Le Havre if it wasn't so ridiculously priced.


----------



## The laird (Oct 1, 2014)

*Dover*

I'm not using dover again.lets all do it now!


----------



## John H (Oct 1, 2014)

We usually use the Dover ferry to cross to the mainland but I am not planning to do so again. Even before the news that started this thread, I had decided to use Newhaven-Dieppe next time. The reason was that we wanted to do some food shopping prior to boarding the ferry and couldn't find anywhere to park the motorhome - we couldn't even get it into the supermarket car park (the entrance to which was deliberately angled to make life difficult for large vehicles). I eventually found a bus bay in a car park (the only spot large enough) and paid my ticket while Jenny strolled off to do the shopping. Inevitably, a traffic warden came up and, after my tirade about it making no bloody sense, she rather disarmed me by saying "I'd go somewhere else if I were you - this place is a dump" - and she wasn't being sarcastic! 

Apart from anything else, I am told you can park overnight at Newhaven!


----------



## barryd (Oct 1, 2014)

Its no great loss really.  Let em get on with it.  We used to stay the night before but it was always noisy and not a great place to start your trip.

Its a 320 mile journey down to Dover for us so thats why we used to stay.  I dont know why we bothered.  Now I just get a 4pm or 5pm ferry, leaving the house mid morning which usually means we avoid most of the peak rush hour traffic in the worst places.  We then drive for up to an hour or so into France.  Much better IMO.  To be honest I cant get out of the UK fast enough and spending a further 12 hours or so in a place like Dover is not high on my list of trip hot spots.

If I can do it in one day then most of you should be able to.


----------



## El Veterano (Oct 1, 2014)

John H said:


> Apart from anything else, I am told you can park overnight at Newhaven!



Anybody have any suggestions for overnight in Newhaven please?


----------



## John H (Oct 1, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> Anybody have any suggestions for overnight in Newhaven please?



Sorry - I didn't make myself clear. I meant to say that I am told you can park overnight at the ferry terminal if you are catching a ferry the next day. You can no longer do this at Dover.


----------



## spigot (Oct 1, 2014)

Why oh Why? Ponce about with Dover or anywhere near it?

Get an afternoon or evening ferry & stay the night on the other side, (there are so many places), then you can start off nice & fresh for the journey south or wherever.

Mind you, Calais is not too clever at present, my missus couldn't get out fast enough when she saw all those hundreds of African & East European gyppos living in bin bags.

We normally drive to Boulogne, stop at Auchan & stock up on diesel, LPG & shopping, then spend the night at Equihen Plage, costs 5 euros if the bloke turns up.


----------



## El Veterano (Oct 1, 2014)

spigot said:


> Why oh Why? Ponce about with Dover or anywhere near it?
> 
> Get an afternoon or evening ferry & stay the night on the other side, (there are so many places), then you can start off nice & fresh for the journey south or wherever.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you, but on this occasion our ferry is at 10:15 in the morning on a Monday. So rather than battle the M25 on Monday morning we thought we would drive down Sunday night and stay somewhere. There were other ferry times available, and normally we would get one at about 7 or 8 pm and stay the other side. On this occasion our ferry has cost £144 return, which I think is quite enough already - to go at another time started at £175 which is way over the top.


----------



## spigot (Oct 1, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> I fully agree with you, but on this occasion our ferry is at 10:15 in the morning on a Monday. So rather than battle the M25 on Monday morning we thought we would drive down Sunday night and stay somewhere. There were other ferry times available, and normally we would get one at about 7 or 8 pm and stay the other side. On this occasion our ferry has cost £144 return, which I think is quite enough already - to go at another time started at £175 which is way over the top.



*HOW MUCH?? what on earth have you got??, A bloody great Concorde??*


----------



## El Veterano (Oct 1, 2014)

spigot said:


> *HOW MUCH?? what on earth have you got??, A bloody great Concorde??*


*

7 meter Chausson that's all. Dover Calais was around £100 and we took the next cheapest ie Newhaven/ Dieppe (both of which also in my opinion are not cheap). Portsmouth Le Havre was between £200 and £300. And the offers were flying off the shelves. A few that were a little less money were already gone last night. Going 20th Oct coming back 26th. Check it out for yourself.*


----------



## spigot (Oct 2, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> 7 meter Chausson that's all. Dover Calais was around £100 and we took the next cheapest ie Newhaven/ Dieppe (both of which also in my opinion are not cheap). Portsmouth Le Havre was between £200 and £300. And the offers were flying off the shelves. A few that were a little less money were already gone last night. Going 20th Oct coming back 26th. Check it out for yourself.



Apologies, I didn't notice the return bit.

I only think in terms of one-way as I never know when I'm coming back!


----------



## Diplodicus (Oct 6, 2014)

*Dover parking*

Following a flurry of emails with a very informative young lady in DDC she has confirmed that parking overnight is permitted on the Esplanade - to the east of the town.  You can see why - there are no flats overlooking the area - so no local indignation.  Same rules apply to any wild camping spot - leave it as you would expect to find it!
I'll be there in two weeks time so, fingers crossed!

Diplodicus


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 6, 2014)

Diplodicus said:


> Following a flurry of emails with a very informative young lady in DDC she has confirmed that parking overnight is permitted on the Esplanade - to the east of the town.



The Esplanade is to the* south west* of the town - find it here:

http://goo.gl/maps/63XxU

It is in the Wild Camp POIs


----------



## Byronic (Oct 6, 2014)

spigot said:


> Apologies, I didn't notice the return bit.
> 
> I only think in terms of one-way as I never know when I'm coming back!



Although I am flexible on the time of my return. I always book a return with an educated best guess at a date very likely to be after the date I actually arrive portside. I then just amend the booking, rarely pay a fee and when I have it's been £10 provided the sailing is in the same time zone of course.

I find this sidesteps the likely price hike if booking on arrival, or similarly, if booking up online a few days in advance. That booking software the ferry co's. employ seems to sniff out punter vulnerability, get 2 quotes an hour or 2 apart for the same sailing and the price invariably seems to go up.


----------



## cipro (Jan 17, 2015)

*Over night stay*

I've decided to stay at the drum inn at Stanford Kent which is a pub/ campsite and is 14 miles from port, we normally do stay on the esplanade but not sure by the time may comes you will be allowed , they keep changing there minds or will they????? We've never had problems there but partner doesn't sleep to well there. The pub stopover is on the site at the cost this year is £15 and does get busy booking is essential.


----------



## alcam (Jan 17, 2015)

I mostly agree with comments about Dover though I am never comfortable about parking in front of somebodies house . I think we should all support councils etc who support us . Canterbury is a perfect example


----------



## pughed2 (Jan 17, 2015)

*waiting at dover*

waiting for your ferry at dover with a mh will still be easy whatever they do with seafront parking.......theres unrestricted 24hr parking on top the cliffs either side of dover........and theres a road over the hill with similar which runs from the higher roundabout at western end up over hill and back down in to town centre (north and south military roads).......just an 8 minute walk to sea front from there, and then theres snargate street alongside western docks the same unrestricted parking (chippie there)..........and then of course you can enter the ferry terminal hours before your crossing (I usually ask for the cheapest night crossing they can do me usually around £35 most of year), because all they do is shunt you into a lane to wait your crossing.........where you come across all these mh restriction signs, simply make sure you do not add to the local economy whatever your buying............and where you see `no overnight mh parking` although a nuisance just park up till 0100 or thereabouts, and shunt to the next one then......then you never stay overnight........good luck....steve bristol


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 17, 2015)

Canterbury P & R for £3. I do understand that`s far too expensive for some on here but we allow for it in our budget.

You know you`re not going to get moved on or any hassle, then a simple 20 minute drive down to the port  :wave:


----------



## big tom (Jan 17, 2015)

gipsy_jo said:


> :boat: I wonder how many motorhomes & camper vans use the ferries weekly, not that it really matters I'm just wondering thats all, I love to get to dover in time to pop into the chippie for some fish & chips have a little chat with the chippie man then go sit on the front & have supper then get my head down till ferry time Oh well I suppose I'll find some where else to park & have supper, But hey thanks for the info you share, :wave: Jo



Where is that chippy? thinking off staying in Dover this coming Friday night for Sat morning ferry.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 17, 2015)

Nothing near the site other than the Gate Inn, reasonable pub grub, you need to go into town which is a long walk when the buses are not going, if you want more.


----------

